# transfer to seed



## UmbraWolf (Sep 23, 2005)

how should i go about transferring my baby pigeon on to a seed/feed diet, i noticed the pigeons where i got the one i have at eat mostly cow feed


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

By transferring do you mean changing his diet, or weaning him?
How old is the bird?

You should get a pigeon seed mix for youngsters.

Here is a sample of a good mix:

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm

http://purgrain.com/products.htm


----------



## UmbraWolf (Sep 23, 2005)

i put some seed and grit into its box (in shallow bowls of course) and s/he instantly picked up on the concept after a few taps at the seed with my finger... my baby is growing up! i'm so happy!


----------



## DeadIrishD (Sep 28, 2005)

what gets me, is us as humans can't digest corn, how do we expect pigeons too? unless of course they are just using it as a filler, and I didn't even think corn had any nutritional value


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

DeadIrishD said:


> what gets me, is us as humans can't digest corn, how do we expect pigeons too? unless of course they are just using it as a filler, and I didn't even think corn had any nutritional value



Quite the contrary, 

Corn should be about 10% of the pigeon mix. The more yellow to medium color and small to medium size is best. It contains beta carotene, a pro-vitamin A source, which allows them to not overdose on vitamin A, yet they get enough of A in its natural form. 

While it is lowest in protein, and has high starch content, and 4% fat, pigeons need it, and digest it well. It is very beneficial in cold climates and can be used as much as 40% of the mix in the winter time. Pigeon use it to retain heat in the winter.


----------

